

Apple ships fix for file URL crash bug - halffullheart
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1640

======
MBCook
I noticed that in the release notes.

Ever since Safari 6 came out, I've been having a problem with display errors.
I have a late 2010 MBP, and it only occurs on that computer and when on the
Intel graphics. On sites would manipulate the DOM in certain ways
(expanding/hiding comments in Reddit, new fields appearing when you fill out
existing fields in some sites) you could see things transition but at the end
of the update/animation a rectangle of old content would still display.

It was some sort of rendering GPU bug, and it was horribly obnoxious. Reddit
was where I noticed it most. Once it happened, re-opening/closing the comment
wouldn't do anything because OS X/Safari seemed to cache the result. The only
fix was to either switch to the nVidia GPU or to zoom the page in a little bit
(to force a re-render) then back out.

But I installed the update a short while ago and I haven't seen it yet. I hope
it's fixed, I was starting to consider switching browsers.

Too bad Safari's inspector is still the same terrible one they introduced in 6
and not the good was that was in 5 (and is still in Chrome). I don't know why
they decided to change it but it's terrible.

~~~
kalleboo
> But I installed the update a short while ago and I haven't seen it yet

I have the same issue, also only on Intel graphics, but it would only manifest
itself after a sleep/wake cycle. So try that. I'll try installing this update
too, I hope it fixes it.

~~~
MBCook
Maybe that's why I haven't seen it yet. My laptop usually has uptimes measured
in weeks, but gets suspended multiple times a day.

------
yskchu
Bootcamp support for Windows 8! Finally!

------
niggler
Incidentally they also fixed the retina fan issue today:

<http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1559>

------
ihuman
My favorite part of this update: "Fix for an issue in Messages that may cause
messages to appear out of order after waking from sleep"

~~~
javis
At least one of the million things wrong with Messages has been fixed. That
app is awful.

------
i386
Great update. I'm happy that they have addressed some Safari issues.

